# Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

any ideas??


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

the team that's most likely to choke this year


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*



TM said:


> the team that's most likely to choke this year


interesting topic. How do we classify this list? Choke like losing more than its fair games? or teams like reach NIT or CBI instead of NCAA's?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

like biggest chokers of the season. either way you want would be fine with me. i say keep the description of "choke" as broad as you want.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

Your hanging your team out to dry here TM.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

hence the suggestion 

don't worry, your team will be right there with them, especially when they choke in the final 4/elite 8 again this year :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

If you're going the "choke" route, maybe select somebody's Top 25--doesn't matter which, but a relatively credible one--and it could be which of the top [x] teams will choke by not making, say, the Elite Eight. Or which of the top 10 won't be ranked at season's end. I like to define these things, because otherwise somebody says one team chokes by not winning the title, while another team is called a choker for going sub-.500. When the arguments are apples to oranges, things can seem a little pointless. (btw, another option is the opposite idea: what unranked teams are most likely to make the Sweet 16, etc.)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*



TM said:


> hence the suggestion
> 
> don't worry, your team will be right there with them, especially when they choke in the final 4/elite 8 again this year :biggrin:


:biggrin: I'm okay with us choking like that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

hmm... i experienced it in '99. you won't be okay with it when it happens.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I want to start a new list for us to vote on*

ok the new list is Top 10 "choke" teams here now


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

I can see all of these teams being very disappointing for one reason or another 

Duke
Louisville
Texas
Gonzaga
Florida


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

UNC - won't win the national championship
Duke - won't make it to elite 8. is it really a choke job though when it's something that's expected?
Louisville - rated #2 nationally by some, but I think they may not even finish first in the Big East. shoot, they may not even finish 2nd (UConn, Pitt)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Missouri


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*



kansasalumn said:


> Missouri



wait I was thinking about football.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

UNC as past Coach Roy teams choke in the March Madness. Roy's championship team was NOT his team, that was Coach Doughtery's team, FYI


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Texas, Louisville, Pitt, UNC, ND if i'm putting my bias aside. Coach Brey's teams always seem to never play very good defense.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Florida, Louisville, and UNC are my top 3.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Texas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

i didn't know Florida was supposed to be _that_ good this year


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*



TM said:


> i didn't know Florida was supposed to be _that_ good this year


I may be a geek, but that is why I was asking for definition up-front. Things like this, you have to define the question before you can argue it. Choke as in not make the Final Four, or choke as in not make the tournament, or choke as in not finish .500?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

choke as in not meet up to your potential

even the question is subjective. that's what we go for around here. :biggrin:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Florida seems to be around the 20-25 range most places you go. The only thing that will hold them back is defense because they sucked at that last year. However, they were a young team so it should improve a bit. They only lost Speights so they should be considered the team to beat in the SEC.

My mini-choke team is going to be Oklahoma simply for the fact that they are being way too overhyped. Seems like everyone is getting on boards these days and ranking them in their top 10. I'm wondering if these people watched Louisville blow them out by 30 last year, or just watched them in general last year. Take Blake Griffin out of the game and you'll win. They did add Willie Warren but they did lose Godbold and Longar.

I'm also baffled that Texas gets no love. They are rarely in anyone's top 10 and are popping up on people's choke list here. Is everyone getting off board just because they lost Augustin? That's a mistake because apparently people don't realize how good Abrams, Mason, James, and Atchley are. Losing one player doesn't kill a team, and that's all Texas lost. Don't underrate them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Who's Texas' PG?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

I posted a new thread "Suprise" team. I posted this, so we can compare on what posters have a team as a "choke" team using each own's defination of a "choke" team, and on what posters have a school as a "suprise" team using their own definaation of a "suprise" team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*



TM said:


> Who's Texas' PG?


A.J. Abrams...maybe the best player in the conference.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

So they're going to do to him what they're doing to Curry down at Davidson. When was the last time he played PG?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*

Seems like you're nitpicking a bit.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*



coolpohle said:


> Seems like you're nitpicking a bit.


No he isn't. You act like replacing a DJ Augustin is going to be easy. If Abrams runs the point he will be less deadly as a shooter (less shots) and I haven't seen much from him as a facilitator to pick up Augustin's slack in that department. You don't replace the best PG in college basketball with a small shooting guard. Barnes is a hell of a coach which is why i'm not counting them as overrated just yet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, i definitely think they have a great team, but when you lose an All-American PG... Who knows. They lost the POY and still worked out all right.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Vote for your teams that will "choke" this season?*



coolpohle said:


> A.J. Abrams...maybe the best player in the conference.


He's a good player in the conference (but come on, not better than Blake Griffin), but I don't know that he's going to be a good point guard for the team. He's never really been a point guard while at Texas, and while I've only seen a handful of games each season, he never struck me as a guy who showed PG inclinations. Maybe he's going to surprise me, which would be great. He's got the ability.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's a gunner. i will be amazed if he somehow turns into any sort of a distributor.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Damion James > Aj Abrams


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This thread is pointless. The only team that can realistically "choke" is North Carolina. The reason being is that they're the clear-cut favorite to win the National Title. If they have a great year, are granted a number 1 seed, make the final four, but don't win the national title, is that classified as a choke?

A team that choked this year...

The Chicago Cubs


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> This thread is pointless. The only team that can realistically "choke" is North Carolina.


Oklahoma: picked to finish 1st in the Big 12. Possible that they don't even finish in the Top 3. That wouldn't be a choke job?
Duke: picked to finish 2nd in the ACC. Possible that they don't even tinish in the Top 3. Not a choke job?
Gonzaga: picked to win the WCC. Slight chance that they don't finish in the Top 2 or make the WCC championship? Not a choke job?

And the list goes on. So UNC's the only team? hmmmm...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> This thread is pointless. The only team that can realistically "choke" is North Carolina. The reason being is that they're the clear-cut favorite to win the National Title. If they have a great year, are granted a number 1 seed, make the final four, but don't win the national title, is that classified as a choke?
> 
> A team that choked this year...
> 
> The Chicago Cubs



tell us how you really feel.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol...we're talking about Oklahoma here? Oklahoma has high goals this year? Why? Because they have a good big man? Please...

Don't worry about Duke finishing out of the top 4 in the ACC...

Don't worry about the Zags.

All eyes are on Hansbrough and UNC...as much as I don't like that, it's the truth.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Lol...we're talking about Oklahoma here? Oklahoma has high goals this year? Why? Because they have a good big man? Please...


The Big 12 coaches seem to think so...

Big 12 Coaches Poll
1. Oklahoma (3) 109
2. Texas (4) 107
T3. Baylor (2) 103
T3. Kansas (3) 103
5. Texas A&M 79
6. Oklahoma State 69
7. Missouri 51
8. Kansas State 50
9. Nebraska 49
10. Texas Tech 39
11. Iowa State 20
12. Colorado 13

And btw, outside of Stuart Scott and UNC fans, so one gives a crap about Hansbrough. :biggrin:


----------

